# Q: What's worn under a kilt?



## otherprof (Mar 6, 2019)

A: Nothing; it's all in perfect working order.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Mar 6, 2019)

I bet you hurried home to process this one to see what you got

The guy's face in the background is priceless.


----------



## JonFZ300 (Mar 6, 2019)

I can't tell if it's a man or woman so I'm having trouble deciding whether to be aroused or not lol


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 6, 2019)

Q: what's up with all the twirling skirts? Do the skirts just twirl when you walk by?


----------



## Amocholes (Mar 7, 2019)

If you're wearing something under your kilt, it's not a kilt. It's a skirt.


----------



## Jeff15 (Mar 8, 2019)

*What do Scots wear under their kilts?*
While there is much conjecture about what men traditionally wore under kilts, modern manners dictate that men wear *underwear*, especially at public events. The hem of the kilt should fall at the middle of your knee.Get down on your knees and the edge of the kilt should be about 1 inch to a half inch off the ground.


----------



## DigiFilm (Mar 10, 2019)

JonFZ300 said:


> I can't tell if it's a man or woman so I'm having trouble deciding whether to be aroused or not lol



I gotta' tell you, it matters not if that's male or female. No arousal. 

At all. 

Nope. 

Ew.


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 12, 2019)

It has an adams apple. I didn't need to see that first thing in the morning, thanks a lot!


----------



## RacePhoto (Mar 12, 2019)

Jeff15 said:


> *What do Scots wear under their kilts?*
> While there is much conjecture about what men traditionally wore under kilts, modern manners dictate that men wear *underwear*, especially at public events. The hem of the kilt should fall at the middle of your knee.Get down on your knees and the edge of the kilt should be about 1 inch to a half inch off the ground.



And sometimes very short shorts for the more modest.

A real kilt, unlike a skirt, will contain around 5 yards of material. Less for smaller person more for a large man. The photo from the OP is a skirt.


----------

